# [SOLVED] I need to stop Excel from removing my commas



## Cartesian (Jan 27, 2012)

Running Excel 2007, I am trying to import a series of coordinates in the format of "0,0" , "100,0" , "200, 0" etc.

It handles the negative numbers just fine, but for the positive numbers it removes the comma for no reason! I have told it this is text format, I have tried importing a file with # instead and doing a find-and-replace to commas, and it still removes them.

Is there any way to disable this "formatting help"?


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: I need to stop Excel from removing my commas*

Hi

I am not sure why it doesn't do it to the negative numbers as well?
Do you want to import as text or a number?

If text, then you can put a ' in front of the number so 0,0 becomes '0,0
If you want to import as a number you will have to change the cell's format to number with 2 (or 1) decimal places.

There might be other ways to do this and hopefully one of the gurus will mention it.


----------



## Cartesian (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: I need to stop Excel from removing my commas*

Perfect, that works. I don't understand why it couldn't treat it as text simply because it's in a text-formatted cell, but the apostrophe tag did the job.

Thank you very much.


----------

